# Another newbie question



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Sorry in advance . But is there any secrets in catching a fish from your tank ?


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Use two nets. Try to move slow so fish don't get scared of the net. Remove all decorations if you need to. Fish eventually get tired of being chased. Have lots of patience.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

It depends on the fish. I had no problem catching venestus but my mbuna's on the other hand are a challenge. If I need to catch them, I'll have to remove everything out of the tank, and remove half the water, unless they are sick.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

I lower water level and then use a divider to keep them in one half to a third of the tank and remove decor as well as two nets. Agree on slow movement.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Do it while they are asleep. Slow movements, but quick, efficient process as a whole.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

SoccerMbunaAndShak said:


> Do it while they are asleep. Slow movements, but quick, efficient process as a whole.


+1.

If you can make the room/tank completely dark for ~2 hours you can put them to sleep and then have 1-2 minutes to easily catch them - if the light you put on in the room is dim, which is key to them staying asleep for as long as possible.


----------

